# Tyco Mall set Days of Thunder



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone who remembers facts can fill in the gaps but here is what I do know about these sets. Dan's book says reportedly 500 sets made. They came out around 1990. There were six cars and all had full airdams, x2 chassis, and Lumina on the windshield. The blue #3 car is black molded plastic painted blue. Around 1995 I bought 300 sets, yes sets of (6) each from a TYCO exec. and he said the promo was a flop and these were left over. All the sets were sold off and at the time the value was about $300/$350 for the set. NJ Nostalgia bought many and was getting $350 a set for them. Today I rarely see the original sets on ebay but they are cool. I have one set left and figure the painted blue TYCO #3 is the gem in it. Anyone ever race in the promo at the MALL? Bob


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I did the Mall ..... hung out as my Son raced over and over. I was given a car that had been used. Happens to be the molded black painted blue car. The car I have was clear coated. The clear has turned bad over the years.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*days of thunder cars*

I just got 12 of these cars 5 are mall promos no blue # 3
2 have no airdams and other 5 have air dams and no lumina on glass. how many of them am I missing.:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

honda27 said:


> I just got 12 of these cars 5 are mall promos no blue # 3
> 2 have no airdams and other 5 have air dams and no lumina on glass. how many of them am I missing.:wave:


A full listing of these cars is in order.....who has the list?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't know the variations but I believe there were 6 basic cars. The Tyco Blue #3, The black exxon #51, the city chevolet, the hardees car, the mellow yellow car, and one other. My memory on these isn't too good, somebody else needs to fill in the blanks and list the variations in airdams, lumina on windshields, etc.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

3 Tyco Earnhardt
18 Hardee's
46 City Chevy
46 Superflow?
51 EXXON
51 MelloYellow

Sound right?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> 3 Tyco Earnhardt
> 18 Hardee's
> 46 City Chevy
> 46 Superflow?
> ...


the superflow is the extra car I left out, youre correct on that, but the 
#3 car was NOT the black #3 goodwrench Earnhardt, it was the Blue #3 TYCO sponsored car.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The painted car with the Earndhardt 3, and Tyco.....I have both the TYCO 3 car painted blue and molded blue. Also have the rest of the cars, didn't know just what cars were Mall Cars....now I do.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just saw some TYCO cars on EBAY that say they are Days of Thunder cars.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

There was one of these races at a local mall that ironically as went TYCO is now gone/closed. I actually raced in this race and along with several other local racers/collectors noticed back then with the variations. ALL cars had the Lumina on the windscreen (even thought the bodies are Pontiac's) and all had the front lower airdam. As previously mentioned, the blue Tyco car came on a couple of different molded base color bodies and was by far the "least" available.


As I recall, after the cars started coming out in blister packs there was a variation on one of the cars......I think the exxon car? where the name and/or one of the sponsors was missing.



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*days of thunder cars*

ok 51 MELLOW YELLOW CAR 1 HAS LUMINA ON GLASS AND HAS 51 ON HEADLIGHT AND ENJOY ON REAR PILLER. 1 HAS ONLY 51 ON HEADLIGHT NO ENJOY. 1 HAS ENJOY AND NO 51 ON HEADLIGHT. 1 HAS NO AIRDAM. NOW THE HARDEES CARS 1 HAS LUMINA ON GLASS 1 HAS NO AIRDAM. AND 1 1S DARKER BLUE DARKER ORANGE 1 IS LIGHTER ORANGE AND LIGHTER BLUE I HAVE BOTH. EXXON 1 HAS AN HP 7 CHASSIE AND 1 HAS A 440X2 CHASSIE 1 HAS LESS SPONCERS ON IT 1 HAS MORE SPONCERS. CITY CHEVY 1 HAS LUMINA ON GLASS WITH AIRDAM 1 NO LUMINA WITH AIRDAM 1 HAS NO AIRDAM. SUPER FLO 1 HAS LUMINA ON GLASS AND AIRDAM 1 NO LUMINA AND NO AIRDAM. THERE R 3 DIFF BLUE # 3 CARS THAT IV SEEN.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll look mine over to see what ones I have....good info, thanks.


----------

